# Pancrelipase, Creon, etc.



## 17908 (Oct 18, 2006)

I've taken a prescription form of pancrelipase in the past, when my symptoms were from colitis (blood and D). I didn't notice anything from pancrelipase at that time, but now that my symptoms have morphed into a more typcal IBS/SIBO form I'm wondering if I should reconsider a prescription digestive enzyme.I'm specifically interested in Creon, which I saw Flux mention in a post somewhere. Would the fact that it is enteric coated help me out if my small intestine truly is the area with bacteria?I've tried numerious over the counter digestive enzymes, and I've had no luck.


----------

